# please help me with kindle email,, I have searched all over



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I have tried to send some books to my kindle thru my kindle email,, but I have  no idea how to access it on the kindle? I was charged .15 for one document I sent but I cannot for the life of me find it on my kindle,, I am sure this is simple but I am going crazy, I just email some books and dont know where they are,, please help me.. thanks so much


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

On my kindle 2 they go into personal docs, not the main kindle page. Do you have a kindle 1 or 2?

Melissa


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

They come back to me via e-mail, but then I don't have WN.  I also use [email protected] which might make a difference.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That was going to be my answer too, Dona.  Anything I have sent has come back to my email and I have transferred to my K.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1.  Be sure you're sending TO the proper Kindle address.  If they charged you 15 cents you probably are.

2.  Be sure you're sending FROM one of your white listed addresses.  Again, if they charged you, you probably are.

(I mention the above because I've made both those mistakes and am happy to have others learn from them.  )

3.  Look in the personal documents section.  If the K2 works like the DX, at the top of the page on your home screen it'll say "showing xx whatever" on the left and "by however" on the right.  Use the controller to go up to that line and click left to change what's showing.  You can show "subscriptions", "personal docs", "books", or "all".   If you're on "books" it won't show what you've sent to yourself.  Switch to "personal docs" or "all" by using the controller to select and then click.

(You didn't say:  if you Kindle is a 1st Gen the procedure is different, but the idea is the same:  change what's showing on the home page.)


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a kindle 2,, I have looked and I dont see what you are talking about,, what page on the kindle? I am really confused.. I used calibre to download 5 books and it worked great,, I have tried 20 times to downlaod 10 others and it wont reconize my kindle,, this is frustrating.. I also sent the files to [email protected],, I guess I should of used the other one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe the K2 is just enough different to the DX that I'm telling you wrong.  But on the DX, when on the home page, at the top it says on the left, what grouping of documents are showing and at the right it shows how they're sorted.  If I use the controller and go all the way up to that line -- above the topmost entry -- I can click left with the controller to see grouping options or right to see sorting options.

Maybe someone else with a K2 can chime in here?. . . . . . . 

I also don't really know anything about using Calibre. . . .I'm going to move this whole thread down to Tips&Tricks where it might get some more useful responses.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The [email protected] uses Whispernet to upload the document to your Kindle.  Make sure Whispernet is on, and you might have to do "Sync and Check for New Items", or whatever the K2 equivalent is (I have a K1).  If you are not in Whispernet range, you will have to use the [email protected] email address, then copy the converted document to your Kindle using the USB cable.


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I was in range and sent it to the whispernet one, but what I am not getting is where on the kindle do I find the files?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If you have sent the file to [email protected], then it should just show up on the home page of your content manager after you turn Whispernet on and the Kindle syncs. Have you made sure to authorize the sending email in the "manage your Kindle" section of your account?

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe the K2 is just enough different to the DX that I'm telling you wrong. But on the DX, when on the home page, at the top it says on the left, what grouping of documents are showing and at the right it shows how they're sorted. If I use the controller and go all the way up to that line -- above the topmost entry -- I can click left with the controller to see grouping options or right to see sorting options.
> 
> Maybe someone else with a K2 can chime in here?. . . . . . .


Confirming that the what-is-shown selection works exactly the same way on the K2.


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

On my k2 I Do not see that at the top of my home page,, I looked again this morning.Maybe someone can post a pic?? . ok, what should I have exactly in the manage my kindle section? Maybe that is t he problem. I have in as my active emails the kindle one and my reg. home address.I just know I am overlooking something so simple and it is making me so mad.. Thanks for your patience..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brenjmull, take a deep breath.  It will be OK, we'll figure this out.

I've got a K1, so I'm not really familiar with the K2 setup.  One thing I do, though, is to usually have my Home Page(s) sorted by "most recent."  That way, anything that downloads is at the top of the list and easy to see.

Betsy


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

ok, I finally got the files to come thru, I had to copy them into my home email and then send them to my kindle email,, alot of work when there is 33 files,, but I am getting them now.. If I could get calibre to work then it would be easier,, thanks for everyones help


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It sounds like the email address you used was not listed as a usable email address on your "Manage Your Kindle" page.  Especially since you said sending them from your "home" email worked.  Just add your work email (or whatever you used to send the files originally) to the "Your Kindle approved e-mail list" section on the "Manage Your Kindle" page.


----------

